# Craftsman NEXTEC Multi-Tool



## Splinterman

Over grown vibrator…......Mmmmmmm….....very interesting…...but does the warranty still apply.


----------



## KentS

Good review 
By the way--The Bosch is battery powered also


----------



## a1Jim

Good review I've had a fein multi tool for a few years and it's great but if it were cordless would be even better.


----------



## mauiwindwalker

Thanks for the review. Been wondering about this one.


----------



## dmoney

I got one of these too. has worked great although it gets pretty hot in your hands if you are using it for an extended period of time.


----------

